# Post Your Big Hit!!



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

Seen some pics floating around, figured it'd be cool if there was a thread where we could all see who was running what on their big hits. Post your bike, tell us what you like/don't like about the bike and it's setup. Maybe even post a few action shots... Well, here's mine:










Oh ya, I love everything about the bike. It seems almost ideal for what I try to do. It's a bit on the heavy side, but that's mostly because I have pretty heavy components (not including the boxxer). Ya, haven't really had any problems with it yet. Looking forward to all the posts!


----------



## lastminutebastrd (Jan 30, 2004)

Here's mine:










Kinda on the fence about the blackspire chainguide. It's noisy, but haven't really had a chance to test it out. Also kinda want to send the shock to Push to cut down on some of the bob, my Demo9 with the swinger pedals so much better. Other than that have no problems, pretty light. Just a bit over 40 lbs.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

here's mine. I like it, works well except for going up long hills but go figure...
i think it weighs close to 45-48 somewhere in that range.Hopefully I'll be getting a better shock for the rear soon, whether it be a nicer one with same travel, or just new linkage/shock.


----------



## bighit24 (Feb 10, 2004)

heres my big hit.....its a 2003 dh. I acually bought the frame from a shop in hawaii, kinda irelavent but i thought id tell u guysl. I love everything about mine everytime i ride it i like it even more. the only thing that im not liking about my set up right now is super T (thats what it is even though u cant tell cause the stickers are off) It blows through its travel really fast, i know all i neeed to do is add oil or up the springs in it so sooner or later i will get around to it. I bought this frame and swapped out all the components from my 2003 bullit which i sold because i just really didnt liek the bike in general. the big hit feels so much nicer then the bullit....prob cause its not a falling rate suspensiopn desighn so u can acually set the shock to absorb small bumbs(im not trying to start anything here, just voicing my opinion). My friend still rides an 03 bullit and he droped off of about 7-8ft roof on his bullit then he dropped off on my big hit and he said that it was amzing how much smoother he landed on the big hit. Well anyway im just very happy with the big hit, and ill quit my rambling now


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Post more pics......mine will be here Wed.





-TS


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Mine*

Stripped when I bought it, made it kustom. SPV makes 8.25" pedal like a 3" xc. What don't I like? That stock headset was a POS! It got toasted after 4-6 ride. Considering that all other components are good, why not spend a little extra on a good one? I think 2004 come with sealed version.


----------



## lathersfreeride (Apr 15, 2004)

that's ****ing awesome. i wasn't a big fan of the big hit... but damn... that **** is so ****ing good. i almost nutted all over the screen. haha. nice job man. nice signature too! oi!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2004)

*one more pic*

linkage gives 8.25"


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Lucky13 said:


> linkage gives 8.25"


Are you running 8" rotors on your bh? They look awefully tiny


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2004)

*yes*

i'm getting more power from 6" grimecas than 8" hayes.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Lucky13 said:


> i'm getting more power from 6" grimecas than 8" hayes.


I don't even have the option for 6" on my monster, just take the hayes and bolt it straight on


----------



## downhillzeypher (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm normaly not a fan of those red BH's, but dude. You make it work. The fork, the fatty tires, they all come together and it looks freakin' BAD! Are those 3 inch wides? God, if anything I'd get a new fork to fit some 3's. I HATE DJll's!!!! Awesome bighit.


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

some sweet bikes so far, lets keep em' coming!


----------



## brettly (Apr 18, 2004)

Mine...just go her,having the spring changed and seatpost chopped.
Keep ya posted!


----------



## dhracer1067 (Jan 13, 2004)

heres mine. got a green bashgaurd on it now. instead of the clear. and thats about it but here it is.


----------



## dhracer1067 (Jan 13, 2004)

heres another pic of it without the green bashgaurd.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Man all you guys have pimp bighits. Hopefully mine will look just as good. (2004 Bighit Comp w/ 04 SuperT) for those who don't know. lastminute*******, yours look really pimp without the stickers.

-TS


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Man all you guys have pimp bighits. Hopefully mine will look just as good. (2004 Bighit Comp w/ 04 SuperT) for those who don't know. lastminute*******, yours look really pimp without the stickers.
> 
> -TS


Sweet! when are you getting yours? [email protected] does look pimp w/out stickers. mine doesn't have stickers now either. hopefully it'll be in for a shock upgrade soon.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Should be in on Wednesday! Im sooooo Happy!


-TS


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Should be in on Wednesday! Im sooooo Happy!
> 
> -TS


Sweet!!!!

500th post!!!!


----------



## Dirt Works (Jan 19, 2004)

I want more travel in the back, and I also dont like how the bighit doesn't beef'd up pieces like on other huckin bikes, like the head tube.
I think I will get a DH 9 or something around there, I love these smooth bikes though!


----------



## biker3 (Jan 18, 2004)

*awsome gap...*

except that looks like some brutal casage. Hopefully it wasn't as harsh as it looks.


----------



## Dirt Works (Jan 19, 2004)

biker3 said:


> except that looks like some brutal casage. Hopefully it wasn't as harsh as it looks.


Well I droped my nose alittle to much of it that time, but it wasn;t a case.. it has a steep landing so its all good..


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Dirt Works said:


> Well I droped my nose alittle to much of it that time, but it wasn;t a case.. it has a steep landing so its all good..


That is a sweet gap! How much travel are you running in the back of your bighit the stock 6 or do you ahve 8?


----------



## Dirt Works (Jan 19, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> That is a sweet gap! How much travel are you running in the back of your bighit the stock 6 or do you ahve 8?


The web site says it has 8.1 inches, but that us bull crap, my guess that it has around 7-7.5 inches.. Its kinda weird jumping with a 888r on a bighit too, it raised up the nose about an inch or two. its kinda hard to get used to..


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Dirt Works said:


> The web site says it has 8.1 inches, but that us bull crap, my guess that it has around 7-7.5 inches.. Its kinda weird jumping with a 888r on a bighit too, it raised up the nose about an inch or two. its kinda hard to get used to..


That's weird. If you get a different bike can I buy the biglink from you


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

Here's my "big hit"


----------



## Dirt Works (Jan 19, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> That's weird. If you get a different bike can I buy the biglink from you


Its the 2002 old school linkage.. but when I get a new frame I bet I'll sell it


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Jm. said:


> Here's my "big hit"


hahahahaha saw that over on rm. funny sh!t.


----------



## sprocket (Jan 24, 2004)

heres mine!


----------



## sprocket (Jan 24, 2004)

sprocket said:


> heres mine!


heres mine in action


----------



## mtnbike24_7 (Jan 16, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> here's mine. I like it, works well except for going up long hills but go figure...
> i think it weighs close to 45-48 somewhere in that range.Hopefully I'll be getting a better shock for the rear soon, whether it be a nicer one with same travel, or just new linkage/shock.


You could probably make it weigh under 40 if you put something lighter oh say a Sherman on there. I heard you had a SuperMonster, but good freakin god man...I didn't wanna believe it!!!!


----------



## smelly (Jan 15, 2004)

Dirt Works said:


> I want more travel in the back, and I also dont like how the bighit doesn't beef'd up pieces like on other huckin bikes, like the head tube.


what's your bighit look like? that headtube junction is enormous. has anyone broken the front end of one of those things?


----------



## Cooter. (Apr 14, 2004)

here's mine


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

^Was waiting for the all holy big hit  Oh ya, for all you big hit people who nate sweet decals like Nate's I'd check out Daknut's site ( http://www.somefeargear.com/decals.htm )


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*Here's mine...*

...nothing special but loads of fun!!!!


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

Is there any reason that a 26 wont work good on the back of these bikes? I've always wondered why Specialzed made them 24 only. I love the look of the new ones with that huge shock link, looks awesome.


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*by design...*



Acme54321 said:


> Is there any reason that a 26 wont work good on the back of these bikes? I've always wondered why Specialzed made them 24 only. I love the look of the new ones with that huge shock link, looks awesome.


...the chainstays only allow a 24". It was meant to keep the wheelbase in check. Shorter more nimble for freeriding, less so for DH racing.

BETD.uk sells 26" upgrade kits.


----------



## papawheeliedon (Jan 20, 2004)

*This one's the Baddest.*

Nice, Man. Nice. Love the color scheme and parts selection.


----------



## schnauzer (Jan 30, 2004)

*Big hit*

Does anyone know if you can run a 26 rear wheel on the Big Hit? Thanks David


----------



## Cooter. (Apr 14, 2004)

schnauzer said:


> Does anyone know if you can run a 26 rear wheel on the Big Hit? Thanks David


Sure ya can. Just don't plan on running a tire on that wheel


----------



## downhillzeypher (Jan 13, 2004)

X-Vert said:


> ...nothing special but loads of fun!!!!


 DUDE!!! That's MY bighit!!!!! It's silver and has a foxhead sticker on the EXACT same place. You whore. You stole my bike, put on a new fork and 3rd gear and call it your bike.

Just kidding. Mines the 04 comp, bone stock and I stripped off the top tube sticker last night. I'd look sick with 2 more fox stickers. I'll get a pic soon... until then you're stuck with my avatar.


----------



## schnauzer (Jan 30, 2004)

*Big Hit owners two questions for you*

Does Specialized still give a life time warranty and frame weight? Thanks


----------



## smelly (Jan 15, 2004)

X-Vert said:


> ...the chainstays only allow a 24". It was meant to keep the wheelbase in check. Shorter more nimble for freeriding, less so for DH racing.
> 
> BETD.uk sells 26" upgrade kits.


yeah, except it adds 20mm to the chainstays


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Nate...nice bighit and why the name change? Yea i might have to get some decals from d-nut but i think im gunna peel the stickers off and leave her nude. Maybe tomorrow, probably Wednesday.


-TS


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Nate...nice bighit and why the name change? Yea i might have to get some decals from d-nut but i think im gunna peel the stickers off and leave her nude. Maybe tomorrow, probably Wednesday.
> 
> -TS


Nate wanted to redeem himself so that the people PMing zedro requesting for his account to be banned didn't know its him for a while or something, lol. Plus who wouldn't wanna have the name of Cooter Brown like on RM


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Nate wanted to redeem himself so that the people PMing zedro requesting for his account to be banned didn't know its him for a while or something, lol. Plus who wouldn't wanna have the name of Cooter Brown like on RM


Ohhhhhh alright sounds like a plan.

-TS


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*Fox Stickers are mandatory...*



downhillzeypher said:


> DUDE!!! That's MY bighit!!!!! It's silver and has a foxhead sticker on the EXACT same place. You whore. You stole my bike, put on a new fork and 3rd gear and call it your bike.
> 
> Just kidding. Mines the 04 comp, bone stock and I stripped off the top tube sticker last night. I'd look sick with 2 more fox stickers. I'll get a pic soon... until then you're stuck with my avatar.


...makes me go faster!


----------



## Cooter. (Apr 14, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Nate...nice bighit and why the name change? Yea i might have to get some decals from d-nut but i think im gunna peel the stickers off and leave her nude. Maybe tomorrow, probably Wednesday.
> 
> -TS


Well, I'm Cooter Brown on RM, so rather than having to 'splain it all the time, I just changed my name here. same *******, different name. Actually mine is plain now too, I took it to the car wash, and it blew some of the stickers off, so I peeled the rest off, oh well, it looked pimp while they lasted. They made me pedal faster and cut down my cholesterol levels too, all while stopping my receeding hairline. Man, I'm tellin ya, those stickers could do it all 

And besides, I just couldn't live with myself since Juanjo wanted me kicked off the board, I don't know what I would do if he didn't like me, so maybe he'll give me another chance and not be so damn mean


----------



## Darknut (Jan 22, 2004)

*Darknut's BigHit*

New decals again ... had my installers here at work put them on today


----------



## mtboutkast (Feb 2, 2004)

heres my 03 comp
stripped the stickers and that ugly red paint and had it powder coated matte black

future upgrades: evil chainguide (ordering tommorow hopefully), 03 or 04 super t, vanilla RC with big linkage

i like it without stickers but i might have to have darknut design something up for me

those new graphics are pretty sweet man


----------



## Redhit (Jan 24, 2004)

my hit


----------



## deaddunkey (Apr 21, 2004)

my friends' bighit and mine which is flame


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

deaddunkey said:


> my friends' bighit and mine which is flame


Those bighits are sweet! Is that the 04 Monster? looks awesome with those flames and all that. Very cool....


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*Sweet rides but...*



deaddunkey said:


> my friends' bighit and mine which is flame


...what's that on the rear wheel and why a DBR (DiamondBack Racing) decal on the chainstay?


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

My Bighit is in and im going to get it tomorrow.....YYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEAAAAAAA! Too bad as i write this its thundering out.

-TS


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> My Bighit is in and im going to get it tomorrow.....YYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEAAAAAAA! Too bad as i write this its thundering out.
> 
> -TS


Just go ride and post some nice muddy action pics


----------



## deaddunkey (Apr 21, 2004)

hehe 
because i got some dbr stuff from China when i was building that bike,so ...
i dont care,cheers


----------



## downhillzeypher (Jan 13, 2004)

deaddunkey said:


> my friends' bighit and mine which is flame


 What's that thing in the back over the rear tire? Don't tell me it's a fender...


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Everyone hold for pictures while i run down to the bike shop.


-TS


----------



## MySquareWheel (Feb 15, 2016)

Thought I would dig this post up....

Heres my 14 year old gate!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

MySquareWheel said:


> Thought I would dig this post up....
> 
> Heres my 14 year old gate!
> 
> ...


so cool


----------

